# Whanganui



## Athers3 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi my name is Sarah and I'm really interested in what it's really like there I have just been offered a job as a nurse within the hospital, I'm really nervous about moving my family there as I have read about bike and drug gangs, is this true ? The job for me sounds amazing but unsure of the area can you put my mind at ease thanks Sarah from uk.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Athers3,
Welcome to the forum.
I moved your post out of the thread as it was 5 years old so hopefully current members will be along to fill you in.

I've never lived in Whanganui, only visited a few times with family and I quite like the place although it is one of the more quieter cities of the North Island.

Unsure where you have got your info from but to a person who isn't affiliated to the gang scene it shouldn't be a problem or affect you in the slightest in my opinion. You will find these gang members all over NZ and they are more predominantly associated with the lower socio-economic subdivisions of any city around NZ and in my experience keep themselves to themselves and don't affiliate with the general public. In all honesty, the worst subdivision in the city where I currently live is way nicer than any lower socio economic area of the UK where I lived previously. I'd much rather walk / drive through one of those areas here instead of in the UK. In the 3 years we have lived in Tauranga, we have only experienced patched up gang members once in all that time, and that day was a cracking the flags Easter Monday in the main park where there must have been 40 of them - two different gangs as well and they were with family and kids enjoying the sun, talking together, sharing a beer and having a bbq just like the rest of us.....maybe they had a cease fire on that day ;-)
In answer to your question, I'd take what you read with a pinch of salt. I read stuff like that also during our research but the problem (if there is a gang problem) isn't anywhere near as much of a problem as you read it is.
I'd be more worried about making sure any property I lived in wasn't at risk of flooding as there has been issues there in the past with the river flooding, so do your due diligence if you do decide to go for it.


----------

